# New WW SUP Board for 2015



## kclowe (May 25, 2004)

*Nice!*

So, when can I demo one? Cant wait to take it for a spin!

Kim


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

kclowe said:


> So, when can I demo one? Cant wait to take it for a spin!
> 
> Kim


Kim, I should have a sample at the flatwater race at Union on 9/20. Thanks!


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Flatwater race? Demos?


----------



## kclowe (May 25, 2004)

*Gh?*

So, you SUP now? Fantastic! I will be on the upper c for cw colorado weekend next week if you want to join! LLet me know!

Kim


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Kim, I am checking it out. I am going to get on some boards and see if its a shit show and go from there.


----------

